# New Life Spectrum Pellets which type



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

what kind are you guys using i had bought the cichlid version 1mm sinking type for my 12 little red bellies {now little less then 2 inches} when i feed them this food drops like it has a anchor on it.if they miss it on the way down and it hits the gravel they ignore them.have a natural rock gravel food blends in i think might be the problem or pellets to small.only floating ones i see they make are huge.want to use this food after all great reviews on it.any suggestions. p.s. been feeding them mostly frozen brine shrimp,blood worms,mysis shrimp.all frozen food mixed with kent zoe for freshwater.tetra pellets and even flake food.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

I feed NLS pellets and they do drop to the ground but my P's (reds) just sift through the gravel to eat them (mine is also natural coloured). If you are concerned, just feed more smaller meals dropping in a few at a time so they dont hit the gravel.


----------

